# Way Cover/t-slot Cover



## brav65 (Jul 23, 2015)

well I was at HD today and was walking down an isle and noticed one of the hanging displays on one of the shelf posts.  It was this:





They are magnetic and can be cut to fit any size you want. They stick to the table but are easy to remove.  The best part is they were under $4 for a package of 3.


----------



## Franko (Jul 23, 2015)

Great find, Brav. I may have to check those out.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 23, 2015)

And steel chips will not only burn their way into them but be held by magnetism.  I can just see them now, I brush a chip away and draw back a bloody stump. 

But yeah, they'll make a nice T slot cover.


----------



## hman (Jul 25, 2015)

WOWSERS!!!  Brooks, I think you've come up with a real winner!  And as I'm in Oregon right now, NO SALES TAX - neener neener!

PS - be sure to bring this to the next VM meeting you attend!


----------

